# Safe pension for dog?



## Buffy7 (Jan 8, 2013)

Are there are safe, foreign-owned pensions for dogs in Egypt? Somewhere where the dog gets taken well care of, fed regularly, walked or allowed free time, etc? I've heard terrible things about most of the pensions here; and I need to know in the event that I travel where I can leave Galaxia.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Sadly non that I have heard off.. but I will ask around for you


----------



## Buffy7 (Jan 8, 2013)

Thank you! You're a real sweetheart  The person who I always go to for animal advice!


----------



## canuck2010 (Jan 13, 2010)

Hire a dog sitter to take care of the dog in your house is probably the best option.


----------



## hurghadapat (Mar 26, 2010)

Buffy7 said:


> Are there are safe, foreign-owned pensions for dogs in Egypt? Somewhere where the dog gets taken well care of, fed regularly, walked or allowed free time, etc? I've heard terrible things about most of the pensions here; and I need to know in the event that I travel where I can leave Galaxia.


Best thing is to try and find a house sitter so dog is in own enviroment...would have been more than happy to do it but unfortunately not in egypt anymore....but only a flight away if you desperate.


----------



## RPC (Mar 17, 2011)

If you really have to, there is a place between 6th of october and Cairo, on the right hand side of the Mehuar going towars Cairo, it is hidden by some palm trees just after a small bridge and you access it from a parallel road, can't remember the name now....you need to book in advance because it use to be often full!


----------



## dokki (Aug 17, 2011)

*Kennels*

Only kennels here that I have experience of is Eastwinds - our dogs always well looked after. EastWind Kennels


----------



## RPC (Mar 17, 2011)

...yes, thats the one i have seen bit was fully booked...seems is Ok!


----------

